# Sticky  GTR-Registry.com: R35 GT-R Production Numbers & A Lot More



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

GTR-Registry.com is a website containing the production numbers of all Nissan Skylines R32/R33/R34, R35 GT-R and some other cars. 

From the production data, build numbers of each variety and colour and tabled, and factory options are listed. All of the data is located in easy to search databases so all numbers can be cross referenced. The website has produced nearly all of the accepted build numbers for GT-Rs.

Most pages have information about the changes for each type of GT-R.

If you want to add an image next to your car in the VIN table, please create a thread in the Registry forum and upload some photos along with the VIN.

I have a Facebook page, mostly detailing website updates, news from the GT-R world and interesting GT-R sales and auctions.

I have spent more than 1000 hours collating the information on this website and most pages are available in Japanese as well.

All feedback is welcome, thanks.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks to Per Pettersson I have identified 20 Spec V that have been added to the Europe, United Kingdom, Russia, Other RHD markets VIN table. 19 of these went to mainland Europe. Just 1 went to United Kingdom! 7 of the 20 are painted in Opal Black.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Forgive my flippancy, Why do I need this? As i know my VIN... thanks.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> Forgive my flippancy, Why do I need this? As i know my VIN... thanks.


It's less relevant if you've bought the car new, but if buying used and especially for the Skylines, it helps you identify exactly what spec you have. Will be a useful tool in the long run.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I know who owns the UK spec V R35..


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Chronos said:


> Forgive my flippancy, Why do I need this? As i know my VIN... thanks.


Hi,
Well there is a registry section where you can put photos of your car and it will link right to the main VIN table. For example in the R34 GTR section:







.
Next you might find it interesting to know how many of x were produced like the one you own. It also lists the options (noted in the model code) and we've had some people discover options that were previously fitted and now removed. They've since sought out those items to return them the way they came from factory.

Once a list of all of the VIN is obtained, then it's possible to get the build numbers of all of the different types. In terms of older GTRs, nearly all build numbers that have been floating around from Japan for a very long time are incorrect.

For example, Wikipedia and the Nissan GT-R Supercar: Born to Race book list the build numbers for R34 GTR include:
V·Spec II = 5,512
V·Spec II Nür = 750
M·Spec = 228
M·Spec Nür = 250
Nür = 1000
Total = 12,175

When in reality they are
V·Spec II = 1,857
V·Spec II Nür = 718
M·Spec = 366
M·Spec Nür = 285
Nür = 1003
Total = 11,577

The same thing was discovered for R32 and R33 too.

I've had at least 5 owners discover their R33 V-Spec wasn't a V-Spec after all. It just had a sticker and they paid a premium since they thought they were getting a V-Spec. This has helped potential owners make sure they are buying the right spec car.

Also just like it's mentioned above, there is only 1 UK RHD SpecV. Knowing this could increase the value as it's a 1 of 1 car. If there was 10 then the value may change.

cheers


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

top info Mark. :thumbsup:

well I'm interested and I don't even own a R35.......yet!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the Info. I own a r35 and the info is right except I got alarm on mine?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, feel free to PM me the VIN and I'll cross check Nissan's data for you if you like.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated the Euro/UK pages with new colour breakdown charts for Europe RHD, Europe LHD and Russia.

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Europe


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice work...


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I was able to get some new data so now I have the country codes up to end MY15 (previously it stopped 2013-04). I've completely reworked the entire Europe/UK page from scratch and redone the build charts. Hopefully now it's easier to find the info you might be after now.

I've added in a bunch of MY16 and MY17 data however this doesn't cover much of UK, it is almost all LHD cars. 

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Europe


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated 567 records for UK/Europe/Russia/SE Asia to 2016-06 (concludes MY16 and now on to MY17).
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Europe

From the records:
18x Nismo for UK/Cyprus
86x Nismo for Europe in LHD
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Nismo

4x Track for UK/Cyprus
51x Track for Europe in LHD
GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Track

220x MY16 for UK/Cyprus
396x MY16 for Europe in LHD
47x MY16 for Russia


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated 2,621 new records for Europe/UK/Russia/SE Asia/South Africa, Japan, USA/Canada, Middle East, Taiwan and the first GT-Rs to be delivered to India.

UK/Cyprus/Ireland 335 new records including 12 new Nismo and 2 new Track.
Europe LHD 553 new records including 16 new Nismo and 26 new Track.

GTR-Registry.com now has records of:
233 MY17 Nismo and 807 Nismo Total 
107 MY17 Track and 577 Track Total


----------



## PureRally12 (Nov 23, 2017)

*PURE RALLY*

We have now hosted over 30 rallies worldwide! Take a look at our recent testimonial from one of our customers, Kevin.
“I haven’t attended other rallies before but I thoroughly enjoyed the two I have attended with Pure Rally. The rallies are well organised, value for money and great fun as they get everyone in involved. It was great to meet new people and the WhatsApp group we had is still going a year from the first rally I attended. I would say to anyone looking at attending a rally to definitely give it ago. I will forward to attending yet another rally again next year.” 
For more information visit our website purerally.co.uk


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Quite a few changes since last update.

Redesigned the site to make it look a bit better and more user friendly. The majority of the site is now in Japanese as well.

Also added 203 new cars to the UK/Europe table and this also includes the first MY18 R35 on the website.

Another 250 R35s were also added to other regions. 

Updated OP too.

Cheers.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Not so much now, 404.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Blobbish said:


> *Not so much now, 404.*


This has been posted on Facebook....



9TR said:


> *GTR-Registry.com
> September 25 at 3:55 AM ·
> Dear readers,
> 
> ...


HTH!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

We're back


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

9TR said:


> *We're back *


That's great News Mark!:thumbsup:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've added a tremendous amount of R35 content since my last update.

The main *R35 portal* has links to the content. All special models now have individual pages with production data and information about their changes. Information on Nismo cars and engines have been added. All of the pages are also available in *Japanese*.

There is now a *Nismo portal* which which has links to all of our pages on Nismo content (66 pages total).

The R35 production data has been updated. Full data is available to the end of MY17 for UK/Europe. There's also some MY18 and MY19 data available too.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## greedyguts (Dec 27, 2016)

Just stumbled across this ... what a fantastic resource this is! Nice way to chew up hours in the day.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Any recent updates to ad?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry been checking for new data every couple of months but nothing available for ages now.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you know how many nismo’s are uk registered?


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Skint said:


> Do you know how many nismo’s are uk registered?


According to how many left 54 Nismo's in UK, 13 of which are sorned. Seemed more than I thought there would be. Only 5 registered in 2020.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

1 vspec Registered?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

I've done a ridiculous amount of updates since the last post. Please check out the website if you haven't been there for a while.

Anyway I have also today uploaded the MY21.5 data which includes the recently released Nismo Special Edition and T-Spec for Europe, UK and South Africa.

These include:
UK RHD
Nismo SE x 5 - 1 Solid Red, 4 Pearl White
Track Edition x 11 - 2 Jet Black, 1 Gunmetal, 2 Pearl White, 6 Bayside Blue

Europe LHD
Nismo SE x 7 - 2 Jet Black, 4 Stealth Grey, 1 Pearl White
Premium T-Spec x1 - Midnight Purple
Track x 1 - Super Silver

South Africa RHD
Premium T-Spec x 1 - Millennium Jade

Pages updated:








Nissan GT-R R35 Europe + UK + Russia VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 South-East Asia + South Africa + Asia VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: GT-R Nismo Special Edition (MY21.5)


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: GT-R Premium T-Spec & Track Edition Engineered by Nismo T-Spec (MY21.5)


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35: Track Edition MY20+


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Worldwide VIN Table


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Production Numbers


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com












Nissan GT-R R35 Worldwide VIN Ranges


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com





Notes

UK includes RHD Europe like Cyprus etc
Europe may includes LHD Europe and some non GCC Middle East like Israel
I'm calling this MY21.5 for the time being as the source notes still refer to the Nismo Special Edition as MY21.5 items
I've made a couple of assumptions on the Track Edition factory options because it's not fully updated in the source notes. If you see anything weird let me know.
The first 4 VINs don't have any data associated with them (similar thing in the USA/Canada data too). Also VIN 0005 was produced quite a bit before VIN 0006.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Keep up the good work


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Interesting, my Track Edition was the very 1st ordered of the final series. It was ordered for build mid 2020 and arrived 2021/01 registered 02. The chassis number bares no resemblance to the other 21 Year Mod TE chassis numbers in the last 3 digits so wondering if it was destined as a NISMO ? There were no other TE's in the Uk for another 4 months. Any thoughts on this


----------

